# anyone from wales



## TammyJ (Aug 29, 2006)

hi looking for people from wales for a support group or to chat to.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Tammyj







Yep i'm from Wales, what part of Wales are you from, i'm near Cardiff, South Wales.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 29, 2006)

i'm from bridgend. u can email me if u like i'm on the penpal list.could do with a friend to talk to.


----------

